# What are you looking forward to getting on November 1 at the Spirit Store?



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year I don't think I went the day after. Last year or two I keep saying I'm pretty well equipped for future haunts but guess I can be tempted into one more thing. I just picked up a Grandinroad guy and lady prop and a bubble fogger (apx $33 on sale) during their 50% off sale (ending today) so my resolve isn't absolute. I shopped Spirit several times earlier this year and there may be a few things I might look for the day after but don't think I have anything in particular in mind. I had thought about trying to get the bubble fogger at Spirit instead of paying shipping thru GR but I haven't had good luck in the past finding these that late in the season. 

In past years I've bought a number of larger props, step pads and buttons, assorted accessories and small props at Spirit's Day after sale; and if you are in need of something, it is a great time to stop in to see what's left. In my area they are the best halloween source for all kinds of props and accessories. I was just in Walmart the other day and it was pathetic, they are not the halloween store they use to be. I bought what I wanted from Walgreens earlier and good thing because the best props/deocrations seem to be gone now. Halloween City never got much prop stuff in this year. Michaels and Joann's are picked over. Target was disappointing to me this year again and I expect when they open on the 1st the clerks will be loading up the carts to cart off the halloween stuff before shoppers can get to it-- pattern my store seems to have adopted a few years ago. In my area Spirit is probably the only store I'd take the time to drive the day after to shop.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

I will be looking to pick up fog juice if it is on sale. The regular price is just stupid.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I would like to get some misc accessories such as knives and body parts that can be used for detail.


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

Just waiting for the prices to come down some more


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

The jumping spider...that's a must. The small spotlights would be a close second.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today to pick up one or two things and took advantage of the $10 off $30 coupon here on the forum. Man, my store looked pretty picked over already. They did have a sign up in the back of the store that Nov. 1 everything would be 50% off. I picked up bubble fog fluid and a gorilla mask and hand set that I thought might not make it to Thursday. I do need the 70s Man Wig they have for a carnival prop I'm working on for next year and figured it would still be around later in the week, no rush on guys dressing like the 70s I assume! Not many props left, only a few containers of fog juice of any kind or size left. Still a number of the jumping spiders from last year though. Gee even the zombie babies were slim pickings. I took a lokk at e spotlights and they has a few in each color but that was it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Want to get one or two of the hanging flame lamps.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I want skellys lot and lots of skellys.


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 7, 2010)

Most likely some more light bulbs, can never have too many of those. Also probably gonna get some big bags of web. Maybe some fog juice if they still have any in stock, and probably some clown props as well.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

If I remember, I'll probably just go dumpster-diving and (easily) fix whatever expensive props they toss. "Oh please let there be a malfunctioning Myers animation!"


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Want to get one or two of the hanging flame lamps.


This is actually what's on my wish list...are theirs any good I've seen mixed reviews  I'm also hoping to find some discounted masks mainly Voldemort or Dementor And maybe flagstone/castle scene setters


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I got the jumping spider as a wedding present so I am looking to grab up any more spiders for my web.


----------



## sixsixzero (Oct 2, 2012)

A jumping spider, The Rapture, as many skellies as I can get my hands on, more led spots, and anything else that may be left and worth buying....


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to the jumping spider...


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Fog fluid, jumping spider and possible more of the zombie babies


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe another jumping spider since my 6 year old nephew jacked mine for his Halloween table.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

4 ft blacklight fixtures for $15 is a no brainer for me....LOL....I'd like to get 2 and I checked their stock last week and they had LOT's of them.....ZR


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

ZombieRaider said:


> 4 ft blacklight fixtures for $15 is a no brainer for me....LOL....I'd like to get 2 and I checked their stock last week and they had LOT's of them.....ZR


ZR, the blacklights won't be part of the sale. As a matter of fact, we've been told to remove them from the floor after the close of business tomorrow. Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## ARC1921 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going to get the limb ripper werewolf and flesh eating zombie animatronic props


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

uhhh, another year older???


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

The Director said:


> View attachment 139419
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the prices to come down some more


I have the Standing Shadow Stalker Zombie prop ... it's pretty cool!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

kjbittick said:


> ZR, the blacklights won't be part of the sale. As a matter of fact, we've been told to remove them from the floor after the close of business tomorrow. Just thought you might want to know.


Thanks....Good to know....I'm glad you told me because that was going to be an hour drive one way for me.....Of course that just means I won't be buying anything else either because I always pick up other stuff I don't know I want til I get there....LOL....Oh well....That's just more inventory they'll have to keep for next year....Probably just should have left the lights out.....LOL....ZR


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Jumping Spider and if not available, I'll play it by ear.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I've never gone the day after. Do they typically open early? I would love to get one of those jumping spiders too!


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

He's lookin good Zombie Sean!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I was interested in a Limb Ripper Werewolf but they sold out locally. May get some bubble juice and Fogger cleaner.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm probably gonna grab a bunch of small stuff!


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

Zombie Sean said:


> I have the Standing Shadow Stalker Zombie prop ... it's pretty cool!


Heads up that he is now $49 online!


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

What are the store hours for Spirit? I would like to get there early...however, Spirit already shut down the store locator on-line and with the excitement of last night, I completely forgot to stop by the store to see when they open tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Do they keep any props in the back that maybe are returns or have something wrong with them? I am looking at getting static props and broken ones would be fine if I could get them at a discount above even whatever percent off they are giving. Didn't know if there was any Spirit guidelines or standards they follow in that regard. I know it is a rather generic question but figured someone on here has asked before if there were props in the back or anything like that.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

jukingeo said:


> What are the store hours for Spirit? I would like to get there early...however, Spirit already shut down the store locator on-line and with the excitement of last night, I completely forgot to stop by the store to see when they open tomorrow.


Prior to October, mine didn't open till 11am. When October rolled around they started opening at 10am. Not so sure about todays opening time.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that spirit is definitely 50% off today? 
I've been going out Nov 1 for years now to shop half off and I just got an email from Halloween City that they are 30% today, 40% tomorrow and 50% on Saturday. I hope spirit doesn't start doing the same...


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello folks,

EDIT: I have uploaded pictures of what I picked up at Spirit on Thursday:

Ok, I just got back from my Spirit Store today. Overall I was surprised that the store still seemed well stocked. But then again, probably due to the hurricane, the store probably got a shipment beforehand and pretty much two days were blown to the wind (literally) because I doubt many people were out shopping during the storm.



msgatorslayer said:


> Prior to October, mine didn't open till 11am. When October rolled around they started opening at 10am. Not so sure about todays opening time.


I called ahead to confirm hours and they said that they were going to be open from 9:00pm today to 6:00pm. The store by me will have those same hours through Sunday and then that is it. After I called I immediately hopped in my car and left for the store. I got there at about 9:30am today and amazingly there were only 3 people in the store (minus employees).



13ghosts said:


> Can anyone confirm that spirit is definitely 50% off today?
> I've been going out Nov 1 for years now to shop half off and I just got an email from Halloween City that they are 30% today, 40% tomorrow and 50% on Saturday. I hope spirit doesn't start doing the same...


Yes, the Spirit by me in North Babylon, Long Island is ALL 50% off unless the item is damaged in which they will take an additional percentage off on top of that. 

Ok so here are my Spirit scores for today:

1) The Jumping Spider. YES! YES!! YES!!!, I did get it. In fact I got the last working one. When I got to the store I saw that the entire display was empty but on the rear of the display they still had three small jumping spiders. The trouble was that two seemed to have dead batteries and the third one was clearly broken. The store clerk wouldn't change out the batteries for me, so no sale. I wasn't going to risk the $12. Upon looking around I found two of the large jumping Spiders behind a barn display. As I was checking one out, some kid ran over and said, "Those are ours". As it turned out some electrician guy was in the process of buying the whole store and was there with his whole family and they were loading stuff up while he was buying. While walking around I saw a large cardboard windmill display which clearly marked sold. That kid was back and said, "That display is ours too". I was like, "Yes, I can read the sign". At this point the kid was beginning to annoy me. There were a bunch of large spiders all over the display and I asked the kid, "Are the spiders yours too"...he replied , "No". Upon examining the spiders closely I had noticed that in the center was ONE MORE jumping spider. It had some small sandbags strapped to it and I figured this was the floor demo model. I looked it over and then my heart sank a bit when I saw that the battery cover was taped on. But right there was the power switch, so I turned it on. I walked to the front and it triggered and reset perfectly. I tried about 5 or 6 cycles and satisfied that it was working, I asked the sales person why the spider was there and if it is possible if they could sell it to me. They explained to me that the battery compartment has a lost screw and that is the reason why the cover is taped down. I asked if I could get more than the 50% off being that it was a demo model and the battery compartment is taped. At first they said, "No, we will try to find you a screw and it should be good". Well after about 15 mins of looking around, they said, "Ok, we will give you an additional 20% off and sell it as a damaged demo AS-IS". SCORE!!! I ended up getting the spider WITH the sandbags for $31.99

2) 50" Static Spider - While I was waiting for the Spirit guys to find a screw for the Jumping Spider, I saw an almost equally as large (as the jumping spider) static spider that normally sold for $15. It looked good and was still folded up on the shelf. So I took it to complement the jumping spider. I figure the two would go good in a future display, one spider is static and the other jumps. Half Off - $7.50

3) Haunted Hedge - Vibrating Eyes in the bushes. I was hesitant to get these the first time I went into Spirit before Halloween, but I saw a fellow that made a very good coffin opener using these. I figured I could use them for a future MIB project. Regular Price $16.99, half off $8.49

3) White Spot Lights - I bought two of these and they are the small 3 LED spotlights they sell which are on the swivel mounts. They do have them in all the main colors, but I stuck with white. I tested one out and they are surprisingly bright for just LED's. Regular Price $16.99, half off $8.49 (Edit: I just made the rather not so nice discovery that says "Indoor Only" for these lights. While I intend to still use them outside, I know not to put them out when it is raining. I just figured I would pass that info on for those interested in these for an outdoor display)

4) Assorted colored LED Bulbs - Since I am getting making my display larger, I am concerned about power consumption. After all I do my display at my parent's home and I don't want to ram up their electric bill just for the one night. So going LED will sure put my father at ease. These bulbs come in all the main colors. I bought a couple blue ones a red and green one. Regular Price $9.99, half off $4.99 (These do not say indoor only, but they are not marked indoor/outdoor either. I would exercise a bit of caution using these where they will get wet from rain).

5) Coior change LED Bulbs - Same as above, but supposedly they have RGB LEDS and change color automatically. Regular Price was $12.99 and initial markdown was to $9.99, half off $4.99. (The color changes pretty fast on these. I thought they would be slower, but they still look cool).

6) LED Tealight candles box of 6. Simple tealight candles. I wasn't too happy about the orange color of the candles but at $3.49 for 6, I decided to pick up a box. Regular Price $6.99, half off $3.50. Note, I found out that when you pull the plastic battery block strip out you MUST push up on the battery compartment door if some of the tealights don't work.

All in all, with tax I walked out of there spending $96.02 (after taxes). With the price that low, I didn't even bother to put it on my credit card and just paid cash.

When all was said and done and when I got home, I scared the bejesus out of my wife with the jumping spider. LOL!!

That was one thing that really made me happy with my trip to Spirit. I seriously doubted I would get the Jumping Spider, but I DID get it...and the last one too.

Hope everyone else trip to Spirit was good today.

Geo


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Mission accomplished, got the jumping spider, a couple of vultures, and a pair of rubber latex hands for lifesize props


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Had to take kiddos to school today, so it really threw me off my game of being places at opening! Anyways, Spirit caught me off guard with opening at 9, swear it was 10 am last year...place was a ghost town and CLEARED out!!! Managed to get two latex bats, a snake, a mask, some zombie hands and a load of socks for upcoming birthday parties for tweens. Kinda bummed, but in hindsight, it took us all day yesterday to decorate and after walking kids around and dismantling everything last pm, I'm beat!!!


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Mission accomplished, got the jumping spider, a couple of vultures, and a pair of rubber latex hands for lifesize props


GREAT! I was very happy to get the jumping spider as well. That too was my main mission. But as I said above, I made some nice scores on some much needed lighting.



Hallow's Eve said:


> Had to take kiddos to school today, so it really threw me off my game of being places at opening! Anyways, Spirit caught me off guard with opening at 9, swear it was 10 am last year...place was a ghost town and CLEARED out!!! Managed to get two latex bats, a snake, a mask, some zombie hands and a load of socks for upcoming birthday parties for tweens. Kinda bummed, but in hindsight, it took us all day yesterday to decorate and after walking kids around and dismantling everything last pm, I'm beat!!!


Here is where the hurricane fell in my favor. The kids were off from school and I took my vacation this week for Halloween, so it was no holds barred and I just had to wait until the store opened. Since I didn't know this time, but I had the store's phone number, I sat at my phone this morning & called Spirit. As it turned out, by 9:00am they were already open. But I did some asking around when I got to the store and as it turns out, they generally did start out opening at 11:00am, then for the bulk of the month of October, they opened at 10:00am. For the last few days before Halloween, they opened up at 9:00am. I figured that they might open up later myself, but I was surprised that someone picked up the phone at 9:00am. They did say that they were going to close at 6:00pm which seemed kind of early to me.

My Spirit still seemed to be stocked well, but I think that probably was due to a loss of sales during Monday & Tuesday when we got hit by the Hurricane.

Geo


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll stop in the one around the corner from work when I get out today . I'm not really looking for anything in particular, but if they have any of those LED spots I'll jump on those!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got back from my Spirit run....I got the jumping spider, the headless horseman (the guy holding the pumpkin) the floor standing candelabra, a severed head and a footpad.

I wanted to buy the floor standing candelabra, but they were sold out. I knew there was only one in my closest spirit store, and I was thrilled to,see it there! I was also thrilled to get the jumping spider. 

The store closest to me is only open til the 3rd. It was very busy when I was there, so I think it will be very picked over by tonight.

Good luck in your bargain shopping everyone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

My Spirit did horrible here and sold nothing as only a few of us our haunters in the community. Jumping Spiders seem to be popular with you all and I think we had at least 10 still on the shelf!! I walked right in and bought Boris Karloff Frankenstein for 125.00 down from 300.00. I think I will return today for a couple jumping spiders and Wizard of Oz witch.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

The Spirit store here opened at 10 a.m. and still had quite a bit of stuff. I only got a few things. 1. Walking Dead - Teddy Bear Girl 2. Vampire "zombie Baby" 3. Some odd & end costume accessories. I did get one of those talking urns that Spirit was selling but I bought it at Target.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i got frodrick, last one, hes good for my doll room, another big cobra for my snake hall, scene setter for next year...i should have gotten some of the cut outs, they were actually good in person, haunted ball..i thought next year i'd regret not buying that...i'm so tired i couldnt get into spending money...haha


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> My Spirit did horrible here and sold nothing as only a few of us our haunters in the community. Jumping Spiders seem to be popular with you all and I think we had at least 10 still on the shelf!! I walked right in and bought Boris Karloff Frankenstein for 125.00 down from 300.00. I think I will return today for a couple jumping spiders and Wizard of Oz witch.


Well, overall when I first went to Spirit, I wasn't too impressed with the prices. I thought they were just gouging. But when I walked into the store, it was the jumping spider that got my family and I right away. I just thought it was WAY cool. As it is, I am not alone, many here also bought this item on close-out. Many people told me to go back when they have the Nov 1st sale and such I did. I ended up getting the last jumping spider. I have not seen the Frankenstein at my Spirit, but they did have the Wizard of Oz wicked witch. I think they originally were selling her for around $200. When I went today, they still had her standing there, in fact she was the last item in the entire display. I was surprised too because I thought she looked pretty good, and would be one of the first (of the larger) props to sell out. She was still working too. If she were to sell for around $100, I think THAT is a really good deal. The thing is storage is very limited for me and I don't have room for 'human sized' props. As it turned out, it was Regan that was a popular seller and she was completely sold out.

Geo


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I went this morning and got the Walking Dead Teddy Bear Girl, life size zombie women, a zombie baby and a pumpkin head.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Seems like we are cleaning up at the Spirit clearance sale today. How busy was the store today?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Our store was doing brisk business but not super busy. I didn't get there right at opening because i wasn't looking for anything specifically. I picked up some small stuff, mostly makeup and costume stuff for non-Halloween use, a decent cross tombstone, and a blow mold skeleton to use to make a ground breaker. I got some Hello Kitty temporary tattoos for my wife [don't ask].


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know the hours for all stores, but generally it's 10 am to around 6pm.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I picked up a big load, hitting three different stores this morning and spending around $220. Stuff I picked up included:

Rubber Buzzard
Bonkers (a talking Clown head)
Zombie Flamingo
squealing bag of rats
jar of liquid latex
bag of styrofoam bones
GITD bottle labels (our bar area this year was also the blacklight area, so these should be useful)
blacklight paint
large strobe
3-piece groundbreaker zombie
several severed heads
a couple of the large green nettings
My best find - one of the spirits had camo netting on clearance for $5 for 30 sq feet, or $2.50 at the sale price. This seems to run around $15-20 online usually. I picked up every single one they had, 6 in total

One observation that might help other haunters. The first Spirit I stopped at was near the university and it was easily the best. Their costume selection was pretty cleared out, but they still had almost all of the major animatronics from this season, including stuff that sold out fast in other places like all the werewolves, the electric chair guy, and so on. I was very tempted to pick up Rosemary from this store but eventually talked myself out of it. They also had most of the large static props as well. The other stores I checked were more in the suburbs, and were more cleared out. My guess is that not many college students are buying to decorate, so stores in those locations may be the best bet for finding deals on props and decorations. There was a guy from a pro haunt there buying out their entire supply of strobe lights.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I was hoping for some fog juice but when I got there, all gone and there wasn't really anything else worth while to get. Very disappointed with them this year.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

When I walked in I saw someone buying the jumping spider, it was the last one in the box, but I bought the display model one. Sure hope it works! Got that and a spider egg sac for $35.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't make it to my closest one until 2:30 p.m. Really only went there to pick up the 70s guy wig for a prop for my carnival. Ended up with that, 2 of the large (4-inch? cockroaches) and was surprised by all of the animated props there still were to chose from. Ended up also getting another John Doe (believe I can hook it up along with my other John Doe to the Electrical Panel I had bought at the beginning of the season) and another jumping spider. 

To give you an idea of what my store had left: maybe 16 of the jumping spiders, a bunch of the small ones (never saw the giant one all season), a few Wizard of Oz witches, another John Doe that was opened, the headless horseman, some scary grave reaper, two Gramps, a crawling zombie, a hovering ghost, 2 head banging zombies, a lurching vampire, and probably some other props I can't recall. No bubble fog juice (made the right call picking some up before halloween), they did have a few containers of fog juice, lots of foam gravestones, decent amount of costumes and accessories, a decent selection of LED spot lights, a few vultures, latex cats, rats and snakes, hanging props, a smattering of zombie babies, Only one Nox Arcana CD. 

The really sad part of showing up today was finding out that the owner of this and I think 4 other locations (it was pretty much a family run business for them) was that it was going to be his last year. He and his son were great and I looked forward to seeing them each year. IMO big loss for the haunt community here. These guys really made an effort to give ou good coustomer service and would search for props you wanted if they didn't have them. Corporate will still run locations in our area but it won't be the same.

BTW this location had a sign posted that they would be open Nov 1-3. But unlike Halloween City who had similar hours, Spirit was giving 50% discounts right off the bat.

Good luck finding something you can use if you decide to stop in yours.


----------



## FireAsh (Aug 23, 2010)

Stopped by the Spirit Store tonight hoping that there would be at least one jumping spider left. I got inside and looked around and didn't see any, so I went over to an employee and asked if they had any left. She walks over to where the display was and says, yup got quite a few here, must have been close to 20 of them. I grab one and start walking through the store and the employee comes up to me and says, you can buy that one, or, you can buy the display spider that comes with the power adapter and the foot activation pad for the same price and she would even pull it back out of the box and hook it up so I could see that it works. Thought that was pretty cool of her to do that.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing, except rest. Blew my budget, blew my fuse last night amidst 2 or 3 snags, malfunctions.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Stopped late this afternoon and bought two of the hanging flame lamps for $18. That's all I went in there for and was in a hurry, so I didn't have time to look at anything else. Seemed to still be fairly well-stocked, with a nice selection of merchandise though.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was the first one outside the store this am at 8:45. Was very happy and got exactly what I came in for. This store was kind of hidden behind the mall, so not a lot of people knew it was there! Good for me! 
Jumping Spider
Small table top jumping spider
Haunted hour glass...the voice part is not working, but that doesn't really bother me
Severed Clown Head for my severed head tree
Michael Myers Mask (for when i meet all 4 MM at the Horrorhound Convention for them all to sign)
Standing Floor Candleabra...wanted this for 3 years now...have never seen it at 50% off-they only had one the entire time and it was waiting for me! YES!
Two small LED candler holders that you can carry around 
1 set of replacement LED flickering candles (Have several candelabras from Spirit and wanted to have a back up set of candles)
1 box small LED votives
1 window scene setter...scary clown
1 bag of witch fingers
I also bought a display piece...one of those rings that you stick your head and arms in and take your picture...its awesome! For $20!!
I was considering the Wicked Witch, but the only one they had left was the display..and I know how many times that try me button has been pushed, so I am hesitant to buy a prop that has been used for so many weeks!
Going to the larger spirit store tomorrow! All of this was only $225!!
One more thing....always, always check your receipt! Last year, and this year again! I had some items not ring up 50% off! There may be a glitch in the system...I went back in and it was a $27.50 difference. After this happening two years in a row...I tell everyone to check their receipt!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

I got a BUNCH of things
-Jumping Spider
-High Voltage
-Flame Light
-Animated Talking Haunted Radio
-Skull in Lab Jar
-Eyeball growing lab thing
-Brain growing lab thing
-BIG Bag of Moss
- Black Light Pens
-Black Light Markers
-Jute Netting
-Hay Bale (FREE)
_Cornstalks
-Spirit Paper (FREE)
-Severed Head
-Severed Hand
-Haunted Ash Urn
Then at Walgreens
-Animated Curtain
-Musical Strobe Lights
-4 Pumpkin Fences
- 2 Skulls
-Cocoon Man
-2 Tombstones
& More


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

FireAsh said:


> Stopped by the Spirit Store tonight hoping that there would be at least one jumping spider left. I got inside and looked around and didn't see any, so I went over to an employee and asked if they had any left. She walks over to where the display was and says, yup got quite a few here, must have been close to 20 of them. I grab one and start walking through the store and the employee comes up to me and says, you can buy that one, or, you can buy the display spider that comes with the power adapter and the foot activation pad for the same price and she would even pull it back out of the box and hook it up so I could see that it works. Thought that was pretty cool of her to do that.


Not so sure that was a good deal. Some of my props were having problems by the end of the only night I had them going. Display models that have been running all day every day for six weeks should be 90 percent off, and even then you're taking a chance. I'm sure many of those demos have been thrown away and replaced during the season because I can't believe a single one would last that long.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped in mine around 3:30ish yesterday. There were no animatronics of any sort to be seen, except for lots of jumping spiders, which I was surprised to see. Lots of costumes & accessories, tho. I picked up the last 2 battery op strobe lights & one plug in strobe and a black latex cat to torment my live critters. Should have seen the evil eye my orange cat gave that thing!


----------



## ARC1921 (Oct 22, 2007)

I was there at 9:05 on thursday at spirit and i got the limb ripper for 99.99, the flesh eating zombie for 84.99 and jumping spider 39.99, and old gramps for 59.99.....


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I spent $100 between Walmart, Spirit, Walgreens, and CVS.

Wags skellie

Spirit -
2 pairs of zombie arm lawn stakes
A hanging head
A big coffee mug that says "Widow Maker" (LMAO DH's new cup)
A small standing bride

Walmart -
Candelabra
Misting couldron

CVS -
Giant ceramic skull that lights up. It's really heavy.

DH hasn't seen what I bought yet but he asked where I'm gonna store all this stuff, lol. Space is tight. But I just found room in the master bath closet.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

mementomori said:


> When I walked in I saw someone buying the jumping spider, it was the last one in the box, but I bought the display model one. Sure hope it works! Got that and a spider egg sac for $35.


Didn't see the spider egg sac, how large is that? I managed to the the last large jumping spider as well. It was set up already so I made sure it worked before I bought it.



MichaelMyers1 said:


> I was the first one outside the store this am at 8:45. Was very happy and got exactly what I came in for. This store was kind of hidden behind the mall, so not a lot of people knew it was there! Good for me!
> Jumping Spider
> Small table top jumping spider
> Haunted hour glass...the voice part is not working, but that doesn't really bother me
> ...


Sounds like you made a really nice score. Anyway that is good advice to check the receipts. While I forgot to check my receipt when I was in the store, I had my hair cut at a barber shop in the same shopping center. While sitting in the barber chair, it came to me that I should have checked the receipt. I did so when I left the barber shop and everything checked out.




Spookhouse 2012 said:


> I got a BUNCH of things
> -Jumping Spider
> -High Voltage
> -Flame Light
> ...



Wow! I am impressed, that is quite a score. I have a few questions though:

1) Animated Talking Radio. I NEVER saw anything like this EVER in a Halloween store...could you take a picture of it and post it here? If not could you give me the name of the company that makes it?
2) The corn stalks...I am assuming they are fake, how tall are they and what did you get them for?
3) What's High Voltage?

Looks like quite a few of us made out well at Spirit.

Geo


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

I stopped yesterday and managed to spend $72. I picked up a 3 piece Lawn Zombie, a black rubber cat, the single handheld flickering LED candle, a plug in strobe, a green battery powered strobe, a color changing LED bulb, an orange party bulb, and a skull mug.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

I nabbed that green laser kaleidoscope projector (saw it at someone else's haunt, it was a great effect) plus a bunch of black creepy cloth. I had trouble finding creepy cloth in stores as Halloween approached, and I'm not running out again...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great finds everyone, but I have to ask how are you all getting discounts at Spirit for more than 50% off... My store says company policy says they cant sell for less than 50% even on floor or damaged items  I did get 4 hanging flame lamps but I would have loved the jumping spider...oh well


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

CDW said:


> I nabbed that green laser kaleidoscope projector (saw it at someone else's haunt, it was a great effect) plus a bunch of black creepy cloth. I had trouble finding creepy cloth in stores as Halloween approached, and I'm not running out again...


My store still has some of those and I was thinking about getting one. Have you tried yours out yet? What do you think of the effects?


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> My store still has some of those and I was thinking about getting one. Have you tried yours out yet? What do you think of the effects?


I like it a lot, with a couple of caveats. The controls are just an on/off switch and a "motor control" knob which, like it says on the tin, controls the speed of the motor that drives the kaleidoscope prism. If you turn the knob enough to get the motor running at all, it starts going through this complex spinning and multiplying/condensing routine that's, for lack of a better word, pretty trippy. You can control the pattern speed to a fairly fine degree. I don't recommend running it at full speed unless you're trying to give your audience motion sickness - not that there's anything wrong with that . The main annoyance is that if you want a stationary effect, you have to set the knob at a slow speed, wait until it gets into a pattern that you like, then flip the knob back to off so that the kaleidoscope is locked into whatever position you were in, which is tricky to get right.

It's got a cooling fan that's a bit noisy, but not too bad - about as loud as your average desktop computer. The kaleidoscope drive motor is almost completely silent. The unit itself seems reasonably solid and well-made. It's hard to say about reliability at this point, since it's only been run for a grand total of about 3 minutes, but I don't see anything so far to cause concern. The box says that it "fills a whole room", which I had doubts about, but it actually does have a quite wide throw - I'd guess a little over 100 degrees. Put it in a corner, and it pretty well does fill the room. It takes 5V from a wall wart (included), no battery compartment. As a bonus, the instruction sheet has some amusing safety tips, such as "You had better use the original package during the transportation", and "Do not use the telescope to watch the laser rays, otherwise could be a hazard to one's health". 

I've seen ones with larger, brighter beams, which is obviously nicer, but for the form factor and price (assuming you're getting it at 50% off) I think it'd be hard to do much better.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Great information. Thank you, CDW.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

About three years ago we just happened to be in a Wal-Mart the day after. We bought maybe $100 worth of "stuff" for $20... it's still hidden in a sack someplace in a storage room.. I guess that we really didn't need it afterall?


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello All,

I have updated the post I made on Thursday with the items I picked up at Spirit. If you want to look here is the thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ng-november-1-spirit-store-4.html#post1384064

Geo


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I got another jumping spider and a ground popper that spits fog. I was surprised some of the larger props were left.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I got a couple of things ... 2 more jumping spiders, 3 barbed wire covered skulls, 1 flame light, 1 juke netting, 1 jumping zombie, and fog liquid. All the large props were already gone.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Which spirit was that, as you live at the same city as me


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

And high voltage is the electric box, the corn stalks are fake, and the radio was sold in 2009. I got it for $2.50 reg price $20 and they also had LOTS of 2009 stuff. The books (broken), potion bottles, radio, etc


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Spookhouse 2012 said:


> And high voltage is the electric box, the corn stalks are fake, and the radio was sold in 2009. I got it for $2.50 reg price $20 and they also had LOTS of 2009 stuff. The books (broken), potion bottles, radio, etc


It was the Spirit off of 281 and 1604 right there by Lifetime Fitness.


----------

